# 100 + year old chestnut blanks for trade all sizes



## woodintyuuu (Jun 27, 2014)

okay heres the deal > after our chestnut call blanks deal was finished i told jeff what would he like to do with the offcuts which are plenty . I suggested a pen, or call or ? swap , there are probably 7 mfrbs of this material in that tub, It is now at least 1 3/4 wide by 2 inch thick by 5 inches long and up to ? there are also lots of 3/4 - 1inch thick by 1 3/4 wide pcs that can be ripped to pen blanks or assemble and made into boxes if yu would like to trade for some of this material plz be specific on your needs as yu ask and wee will try to accomadate you, there will also be a box or two of smaller offcuts less than 5 inch long if they work for yu this is a great opportunity to share a wood species that is EXTINCT, and hard to aquire i am posting pict of the tub of offs and will post pictures of your specific box as we go forward. Okay deep breath LOL I am trying to make this simple , Plz if yu have intrest do the same, Okay for the value back to jeff and i each box will be traded for an object you make from this wood in accordance with your interepation of ithe value of the box SO its on your boy scout honor. All works will be sent to me so i can pick out the best ones first :cool2: Not really just to make it easier for all. after all returned items show up i will post pictures and give Jeff the fist picks of items. the old one kid cuts the pie and the other sibling chooses deal. lets hope this is fun for all involved, there will not be a bunch of custom cutting though
Shipping to you and shipping item back shoud total about $18 so when yu speak for a box your share of the shipping is $9.00 yu can pay with check when sent back or by pp if ya want thanks cliff and jeff PS jefs
a semi newbie here so show him some love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm interested in a box of the 1-3/4x2x5... I make 1911 grips. Wiould a set work fro trade? If not, im able to trade wood or last resort, cash.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm mostly a pen turner plus the occasional stopper or bottle opener or other neat toy, Would love to do a trade for a few nice finished pieces in exchange for a MFRB. Would suit the finished items to the blanks once I get them.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 27, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I'm mostly a pen turner plus the occasional stopper or bottle opener or other neat toy, Would love to do a trade for a few nice finished pieces in exchange for a MFRB. Would suit the finished items to the blanks once I get them.


okay thats great pm me your address


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 27, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm interested in a box of the 1-3/4x2x5... I make 1911 grips. Wiould a set work fro trade? If not, im able to trade wood or last resort, cash.


okay someone will love um pm me your address a box is yours yu figure it out from there


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 27, 2014)

I would like to get in line for a box. I make game calls and pens so a mixed box (heavier on the 1 3/4x2x5 side) would suit me just fine.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 27, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> I would like to get in line for a box. I make game calls and pens so a mixed box (heavier on the 1 3/4x2x5 side) would suit me just fine.


its yours pm me your address


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 27, 2014)

If still available I would love to trade for a mfrb I make game calls or pens. So any of the sizes mentioned above would be great. I could make a call and pen. I just had my gaull blatter taken this out morning so might be a week before I can get to turning them if that's ok.
Thank you
David


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome trade idea, Cliff! If I had a little more experience under my belt, I'd offer a couple finished pens and a bottle opener for a box. However, I'm turning my first pen today (from a blank that was prepped for me) and am waiting on a couple more things, like the ok from the wife to buy a barrel trimmer, before I can start prepping blanks and trying to turn pens, and I have no idea how long it'll be before the wife ok's that purchase - hopefully later today when she sees my first finished pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmm I could trade you a couple bottle stoppers maybe or a duck call


----------



## Tclem (Jun 27, 2014)

I could do a bolt action and a grunt call or something along those lines


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay all yup guys get a box pm address yup too Matt lets hold up now to see how ma my more I have thx cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

Cliff, you've got a PM!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 27, 2014)

Cliff - awesome thread. Thanks for posting this!
I moved it to "Members Contests Give Aways and other Fun Stuff" but left a redirect in the wood for trade section for 2 days. 
For anyone who has never traded or bought wood from Cliff, he owns nothing but the absolute best top shelf stuff. Have fun with this one


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 27, 2014)

Cliff I'll buys some from you if you wouldn't want to do a trade


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 27, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Cliff I'll buys some from you if you wouldn't want to do a trade


your in on a box I think lol


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok sounds good


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jul 2, 2014)

I shipped 6 boxes todclay and have a little more material for the 7th so if yu were on the list its headin your way, oh the boxes of goodies are tottaly random, i did not even put on the labels, my youngest daughter did and she dont know any of yu from one another . let me know when ya get um and i will try to get the rest tommorow , im leavin for cupla days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Well...I got a box of wood just now. Not sure why there isa mixture of snakewood, pink ivory, ebony, amboyna burl and some others I'm not sure of. But there is only 1 block of chestnut. In the picture below, it's front and center. I am confused. There isn't any chestnut that is usable here for a grip like I had planned in my post above. I think there has been a mix up of some sort....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 5, 2014)

I got my box today and all chestnut. Now to decide on items to make.


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 5, 2014)

Got mine today too and it is all chestnut. I have somewhat of a plan now I just need to see if it will all come together. It seems logical in my head so it should work out right!


----------



## ButchC (Jul 5, 2014)

I am not sure how i missed this entire thread, but i'd like to get a box of this chestnut if still available. If I understood correctly, you should still have an mfrb left, correct?

Unless you need to use it to fix up Ripjack!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jul 6, 2014)

"ripjack13, post: 192497, member: 728"]View attachment 54967[/QUOTE]
Oh crap yup certainly got wrong box that was for a jeweler friend bad helper will make sure yahoo get right box and pm yup her address sorry cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jul 6, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I am not sure how i missed this entire thread, but i'd like to get a box of this chestnut if still available. If I understood correctly, you should still have an mfrb left, correct?
> 
> Unless you need to use it to fix up Ripjack!!!


Ran out time before show still have cupla boxes to ship will check when I get home


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2014)

oh thank god....thanks Cliff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 6, 2014)

Am I on the list?


----------



## Sprung (Jul 7, 2014)

Rescued a box of chestnut from the post office this morning! Hopefully next week I can get to making some things with it - this week is looking to be just as sparse with shop time as last week was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jul 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> oh thank god....thanks Cliff.


gettin closer been swamped with cupla shows thanks cl


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2014)

You wanna send that jewelers address to me so I can send it out to her?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jul 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> You wanna send that jewelers address to me so I can send it out to her?


i am looking for her card to do that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 14, 2014)

Got my box in sat as well. Will get to work on something and get it back to you cliff. Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Jul 14, 2014)

Been reading through post if there isn't anymore for ripjack I can send him some of mine cliff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jul 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Been reading through post if there isn't anymore for ripjack I can send him some of mine cliff.


no worries tony i have enought for more just jammed up to my armpits in realwork cl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Been reading through post if there isn't anymore for ripjack I can send him some of mine cliff.




Thank you for the kind gesture!

No worries cliff....its just sitting in my office....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2014)

Howdy. Have you sent the chestnut out yet? I know you have been busy lately, but if you haven't, don't worry about it now. If you're not makin money on the deal I know it slides me further down the list. That's fine, I understand.
So instead, just make a donation to WB for the cost of shipping for the box that I sent out to your jeweler friend for you, And we'll be squared up.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 2, 2014)

thats funny your box went out yesteray and it was full of some sorry im late species also finnal got around to sendin it thanks for your patience , as yu said not 
much money in it for me,  When yu use the dalbergia tukerensis slab in that box Plz use a mask , Its what i built that judges gavel out of, pretty to be sure but will make yu sneeze for sure. cl as ya said sometimes things fall to the back burner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 2, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Ok sounds good


Elliot after fixing my mistake with marc, i still have one box left, I do know its been a long time buts its yours if ya still want it, sorry was pretty jammed up for a while and free stuff just fell down the ladder, let me know, and send me your address if so also thanks again for patience cliff

TO ANY and all left: sorry if i dropped the ball or yu felt left out.: i tried to do a cool thing - i got jammed by time but in the end all is well i hope, i sent out
8 boxes of free wood , hope it is enjoyed by all. its gonn be cool to see what yall come up with,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 2, 2014)

Cliff, I do believe you may have already seen these in the thread I made and tagged you in, but here's what's heading your way!

Bottle Opener & Two Pens



 

Thanks again for the opportunity to work with this wood! The slimline is the 3rd pen I've made and the cigar is the 6th pen I've made, and the cigar sports my first attempt at a CA finish. I left a little bit of the texture/character of the wood still be felt through some of the spots in the CA finish to hopefully help highlight the history and character of this wood a little bit.

The wood was so dry and a little brittle that it posed a real good opportunity for some skill building and learning to take real light cuts. I've got a couple blocks on my bench ready to cut up into more blanks to make some more pens out of soon - I really like how this stuff looks when finished, especially with the CA finish that's on the Cigar pen.

I've got your address already from the box swap, so I'll get them (and some money to help with the shipping) sent out to you when I have a chance to get it all packaged up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 2, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Cliff, I do believe you may have already seen these in the thread I made and tagged you in, but here's what's heading your way!
> 
> Bottle Opener & Two Pens
> 
> ...


Matt thanks they look real cool man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 2, 2014)

I've got some headed back from being stabilized. Will have a grunt call and a bolt headed your way


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2014)

Sounds good Cliff. Thank you.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2014)

Woohoo! I got a nice box of chestnut in the mail!! Thanks to Cliff all is well....
I'll get started on stabilization of a few blocks and make some grips real soon....

Thank you sir! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Sprung (Aug 23, 2014)

@woodintyuuu - Cliff, the items I sent to you shipped out a little later than planned as I never got a chance to go to the post office until sometime this past week. However, it shipped out and you may have even received the package by now. However, I forgot to include the $9 I owe for my share of the shipping. If you send me your paypal address I'll get you squared up on that!


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 23, 2014)

Cliff- I've got a pair of items headed your way at the end of the coming week or early next week, I got stuck waiting for hardware for what I wanted to make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok @woodintyuuu her is a grunt call and a bolt. I have a couple more sticks to make for you and will ship it all sat or Monday.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice....real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> will ship it all sat or Monday.


Won't go Monday, holiday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

